

Ask HN: Why doesn't HN notify you of unread comments/messages? - adamzerner

Why doesn&#x27;t it notify you of unread comments? Like this little red mail thing of Reddit - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;awesomescreenshot.com&#x2F;0d13a2n911.<p>Surely it would make conversation much easier. But just as surely, PG and the admins must be aware of this idea, and have decided not to use it. So what&#x27;s the reason why?
======
sp332
I use HN Notify which emails me when someone responds to a comment or
submission of mine. [http://hnnotify.com/](http://hnnotify.com/)

~~~
adamzerner
I do too, but I'd still like to know why HN doesn't support this functionality
directly.

~~~
veidr
I believe it's for the same reason that it doesn't support collapsible threads
or working reasonably on smartphones.

~~~
krapp
Apathy disguised as pretentious minimalism?

